# HEED versus HECD... Does it matter?



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Notice that different boxes have different SW versions and boot levels. Example L2XXHEED-N versus L2XXHECD-N. 

What are the differences?
Are the bugs that often reported more prone to one version over another?


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

jergenf said:


> Notice that different boxes have different SW versions and boot levels. Example L2XXHEED-N versus L2XXHECD-N.
> 
> What are the differences?
> Are the bugs that often reported more prone to one version over another?


I believe that HECD was the first hardware version of the box (the one I have). Around april of '04 there were some minor motherboard changes that rolled the version to HEED. If memory serves I think it had to do with trying to fix the vertical line problem on Component outputs or something along those lines. At some point in time they also blocked off the 1394 ports on the back but I don't know if this was part of that change or not.
Knock on wood mine has been running for over a year and a half with minimal problems overall. Of course I do not use OTA as there is none available where I live... Gerry


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

I've been through more than my share of replacement 921s. It's just one person's experience, but I've found the HECD versions seem to function better and have more sensitive OTA reception than the HEED versions.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Jason Kragt said:


> I've been through more than my share of replacement 921s. It's just one person's experience, but I've found the HECD versions seem to function better and have more sensitive OTA reception than the HEED versions.


I have also been through my share of 921 replacement receivers and my experience has been just the opposite. For me HECD receivers with receiver IDs starting with R005....... have had very poor OTA tuners. I had one HECD receiver that had a receiver ID starting with R0063...... that had an excellent OTA tuner but had other problems. My current receiver is a HEED with a receiver ID in the R0068....... range, and it is by far the best I have had. The OTA tuner compares favorably to my LG 4200A and it also appears to run quieter and cooler than previous 921s I have used.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

I have an HECD and I haven't had a single ZSR before like others have. I'm missing some locals guide info, get some aspect ratios frozen, and occasional BSOD but that seems to happen on both. But I think I have to reset my box less frequently than the HEED box owners out there.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

ggw2000 said:


> I believe that HECD was the first hardware version of the box (the one I have). Around april of '04 there were some minor motherboard changes that rolled the version to HEED. If memory serves I think it had to do with trying to fix the vertical line problem on Component outputs or something along those lines. At some point in time they also blocked off the 1394 ports on the back but I don't know if this was part of that change or not.
> Knock on wood mine has been running for over a year and a half with minimal problems overall. Of course I do not use OTA as there is none available where I live... Gerry


Certainly all HECD were not the first versions. Although perhaps they didn't changed the hardware indicators. My HECD came out in June 2004 and did not have the Dishwire connections and already had the fix for the vertical line problem.


----------

